
Facebook & Identity: The Continued Push Toward Becoming Your One True Login - rwwmike
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_identity_the_continued_push_toward_becomi.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d352e7014a2fce5%2C0
======
law
We should really worry about Facebook entering the retail market, taking from
Amazon a considerable number of consumers. I fear that one day, Facebook will
have its own version of Amazon, where products are suggested based on the
buying habits of the people you know.

"Hey X, did you know that Y's birthday is in three days? You should consider
buying Product A for her! Buy it now and we'll take off 20% AND throw in free
shipping!!!"

It's coming.

------
NiloParedes
Would this matter that much if a person didn't share much on Facebook? After
all, Facebook does not force anyone to share intimate details of one's life.
On the other hand, constantly updating or changing the privacy controls and
policy ensures that the majority of people don't keep up with it. No one likes
to read the terms and conditions of any site.

~~~
rwwmike
Part of what Facebook has done has continually push what we're willing to
share online, I think. And really, the entire Internet has changed what we're
willing to share online, not just Facebook. As we're able to do more and more
online, we need to provide more and more information online. It's just whether
or not that information remains under our control that's really the big
question, I think.

